# Wild Camping in Scotland (and lake district)



## martinwhprice (13 Mar 2012)

Hi all, 
I've trounced around the archives and haven't been able to find exactly what I'm after anywhere else....

I'm after your advise on where I can wild camp in the following area; how acceptable it is there, which are the best places, how much opportunity there is to wild camp there, etc.

These places are:
- Moffat
- Luss/Millarochy
- Oban
- Glencoe
- Lochailort
- Kendal (lake district)

Basically some of my friends are travelling by caravan and staying at sites around here. As I'm cycling, I'll wild camp where possible, but not want to stray too far from them (after all, I'll be seeing them for frequent showers and cooked meals!)


SECONDLY - if anyone happens to have any great cycle routes around these areas, then please do share. 

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## vernon (13 Mar 2012)

Basically you can wild camp anywhere in Scotland. Within reason of course - folk would object to you camping in their front gardens. I have no intimate knowledge of the Scottish places but you will have to ride out of town to find quiet, out of site places to pitch your tent.

As for Kendal there's a great Camping and Caravan Club camp site that is comfortable, cheap and is a few minutes ride from pubs and a chip shop I'd not bother trying to wild camp there.


----------



## snorri (13 Mar 2012)

I can't see any problems at the Scottish locations you have listed except Millarrochy area which is tending towards urban fringe and could be quite busy in tourist season.


----------



## martinwhprice (13 Mar 2012)

vernon said:


> Basically you can wild camp anywhere in Scotland. Within reason of course - folk would object to you camping in their front gardens. I have no intimate knowledge of the Scottish places but you will have to ride out of town to find quiet, out of site places to pitch your tent.
> 
> As for Kendal there's a great Camping and Caravan Club camp site that is comfortable, cheap and is a few minutes ride from pubs and a chip shop I'd not bother trying to wild camp there.




Ah that's good to know about Scotland! What about the national parks - do they have restrictions?

And re Kendal - I'm in the lakes for 3 nights, so it's a touch over £20 for the campsite - not a huge amount I know but I'll have just spent a few days at Edinburgh festival! Money could well be an issue, so if there are places to wild camp it may well be where I end up...

Thanks!


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Mar 2012)

all though its not legal you can wild camp anywhere in the UK if you follow 3 simple rules.

Pitch late
leave early
Leave no trace
if it helps (although it Peak district related,) check out terry BND's channel. Lots of info on wild camping...plus fantastic videos

http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=b3JN559ktl76UJAEbIamfyd0fE28OqKwRiNYZDXuoUU


----------



## seashaker (13 Mar 2012)

as far as I am aware there is no legal right to camp in England as there is in Scotland although I know a fair few people who do so without any trouble. As long as you are out the way and out of site you should be fine. Not sure about and camping areas in Kendal but if you get to Wasdale, there is a great national trust site http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/camping/camping-in-the-lake-district/wasdale/ and when I was there last year there were loads of cycle people around


----------



## snorri (13 Mar 2012)

martinwhprice said:


> Ah that's good to know about Scotland! What about the national parks - do they have restrictions?


 
Parks, I didn't think of them. There have been problems in recent years with anti-social behaviour in the Loch Lomond area, (urban fringe) so they have brought in restrictions.

Full details here....
http://www.outdooraccess-scotland.com/out-and-about/recreation-activities/wild-camping/

Regarding Edinburgh, the Festival is fun but getting accommodation will not be easy, especially as you say "money is an issue". I would recommend you to do some research now if you really want to stay in or around Edinburgh at festival time.


----------



## snorri (13 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> all though its not legal you can wild camp anywhere in the UK if you follow 3 simple rules.
> 
> Pitch late
> leave early
> Leave no trace


 
You are describing stealth camping and not wild camping, as you say there could be legal repercussions if you get the two confused.


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Mar 2012)

nope I'm describing wild camping which is illegal England (below cetain altitudes I believe...but don't quote me).

But I guess stealth camping is just illegal wild camping without getting caught, so we are probably describing the same thing.


----------



## rollinstok (13 Mar 2012)

I think it is legal to camp wild in the Lake District NP as long as you are above 1,000ft altitude ( not much use for Kendal but maybe Shap on the way )


----------



## chrtho (13 Mar 2012)

I've wild camped in Glen Lonan, about 6 miles east of Oban - some nice spots by the river but I generally prefer to be out of sight of the road so was up the valley side a bit.

As for Kendal, although I've never camped there, this National Trust land just across the by-pass looks promising:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=54.303341,-2.783768&spn=0.008576,0.022724&t=h&z=16


----------



## sam_g (13 Mar 2012)

Are you planning to pitch up for 3 days or are you willing to tent up and down each eve/morn?

The area that Chrtho linked to, Scout Scar, is probably one of your best bets in Kendal, possibly from the other side though. Otherwise, the Helme near Oxenholme is viable. TBH, it honestly would surprise me if anybody questioned you setting up camp in one of the parks in town, probably not the best bet though.


----------



## stumpy66 (13 Mar 2012)

When i was doing my tour of the west coast islands and mainland, we camped in few pub gardens, thye were quite obliging when we said we would have couple of pints. Just ask nicely


----------



## toroddf (14 Mar 2012)

Just some practical details.

Yes it is legal, but there are hardly any space left to pitch up tents at Luss/Millarochy. All space are taken up by roads, golf courses etc etc etc 
I believe there are some really good wildcamp sites 10 miles up the road next to Loch Lomond on the cycle path. Yes, it actually is some really good wild camp sites when going past Inverbeg and on the old road along Loch Lomond, now an excellent cycle path. A bath in Loch Lomond and fantastic scenery. 

Oban = take the A 816 road south of Oban a couple of miles or three = you will probably find the best wild camping sites you have ever been to.
Glencoe is an absolute hellhole when it comes to midges, but has some fantastic wild camp places at the old disused visitor centre. Some midges will meet you there......

And here is the beef. Or rather the harsh midge taxation rate. A tax you have to pay to the local midges. So bring plenty of protection if wild camping in Scotland.


----------



## toroddf (14 Mar 2012)

snorri said:


> Parks, I didn't think of them. There have been problems in recent years with anti-social behaviour in the Loch Lomond area, (urban fringe) so they have brought in restrictions.


 
Is not that only the east side of Loch Lomond ?


----------



## snorri (14 Mar 2012)

toroddf said:


> Is not that only the east side of Loch Lomond ?


 I believe so, but there is a link with map off the link I posted in Post 7 on this thread.


----------



## chrtho (14 Mar 2012)

toroddf said:


> And here is the beef. Or rather the harsh midge taxation rate. A tax you have to pay to the local midges. So bring plenty of protection if wild camping in Scotland.


 
Although not exclusive to Scotland, you should also be aware of sheep ticks as they can carry Lyme disease. Wading through long heather in shorts to find a camping spot is the ideal way to make a nice collection of them as I found out.

http://www.lymediseaseaction.org.uk/about-ticks/


----------



## Andy84 (15 Mar 2012)

Not sure if you would prefer to wild camp or not, but there is a large camp site ib moffat.


----------



## calibanzwei (15 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> all though its not legal you can wild camp anywhere in the UK if you follow 3 simple rules.
> 
> Pitch late
> leave early
> Leave no trace


 
Ill also add (although has probably been inferred with previous posts), be away from civilisation - the first two rules become harder (easier to be discovered) the closer you are.
Might be hard with a laden bike.


----------



## chrtho (15 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1765753, member: 9609"]At least with shorts on you can spot them when they are still crawling up your leg and remove them[/quote]

Depends how hairy your legs are I would have thought. The ones I was infested with were no bigger than a black speck - it was only when they started crawling that I could tell what they were. They will also burrow under your skin and cannot be simply brushed off.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2012)

toroddf is absolutely spot on. The west coast of Scotland in the summer is a midge-infested hell hole. Really, it's not a joke. The little dudes are seriously bad news.


----------



## stumpy66 (16 Mar 2012)

My mate got two ticks last year, guy in shop told him to cover them in butter and thye will come off, while in the kings house pub he had no butter so put a sachet of salad cream over it, it wasnt long in letting go of his big toe. It amused the american tourists no end


----------



## stumpy66 (16 Mar 2012)

chrtho said:


> Depends how hairy your legs are I would have thought. The ones I was infested with were no bigger than a black speck - it was only when they started crawling that I could tell what they were. They will also burrow under your skin and cannot be simply brushed off.


Yeah thtas not a midge but a sheep tick as reiver says


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Mar 2012)

martinwhprice said:


> Hi all,
> ...These places are:
> - Moffat
> - Luss/Millarochy
> ...


 

Try http://www.lakelandcampingbarns.co.uk/barn-map for some cheaper camping options around Kendal, the camping barns have camping available as well... specifically http://www.lakelandcampingbarns.co.uk/barns/wythmoor-farm-camping-barn and here for http://www.independenthostelguide.co.uk/map-of-hostels-in-the-lake-district.php some more... £8.50pppn in the camping barn so camping should be cheaper.

Glencoe - hum - not much wild camping really simply becuase of its popularity, size and number of walkers and the campsites there are quite expensive. We have used the Red Squirrels campsite in the past, out of season it was quite, in season I think it would be a nightmare, but the Clachaig Inn has in the past allowed camping as well, otherwise you would be down at Bridge of Orchy or just passed the Inveroran Hotel by the 1st bridge there is some great wild camping, otherwise Glen Orchy. thinking about it we have camped at the King's House Hotel in the past as well, so you could consider there - can't remember how much, but there are toilets and a good bar... and you can camp on either side of the road strandling the river, so you can get away from the hotel and be out of sight. I have also camped down in Glen Etive, but in the winter when you don't have to worry about midge at -15C.


----------



## stumpy66 (20 Mar 2012)

aramok said:


> Try http://www.lakelandcampingbarns.co.uk/barn-map for some cheaper camping options around Kendal, the camping barns have camping available as well... specifically http://www.lakelandcampingbarns.co.uk/barns/wythmoor-farm-camping-barn and here for http://www.independenthostelguide.co.uk/map-of-hostels-in-the-lake-district.php some more... £8.50pppn in the camping barn so camping should be cheaper.
> 
> Glencoe - hum - not much wild camping really simply becuase of its popularity, size and number of walkers and the campsites there are quite expensive. We have used the Red Squirrels campsite in the past, out of season it was quite, in season I think it would be a nightmare, but the Clachaig Inn has in the past allowed camping as well, otherwise you would be down at Bridge of Orchy or just passed the Inveroran Hotel by the 1st bridge there is some great wild camping, otherwise Glen Orchy. thinking about it we have camped at the King's House Hotel in the past as well, so you could consider there - can't remember how much, but there are toilets and a good bar... and you can camp on either side of the road strandling the river, so you can get away from the hotel and be out of sight. I have also camped down in Glen Etive, but in the winter when you don't have to worry about midge at -15C.


i stayed at teh back of the Kings house last year and they didnt charge, good pub


----------

